# Silver casting



## samuel-a (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi all

I just finished to upload the silver bar casting video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGkoTc17Zw
(for some reason, i can't get the embed option to work properly)

As always... Comments, questions and any other feedback is highly welcomed.

Regards, Sam


----------



## Palladium (Sep 2, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEGkoTc17Zw[/youtube]


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Ralph !


----------



## mjgraham (Sep 3, 2012)

Pretty nice for sure, very pretty.


----------



## Jimmi (Sep 3, 2012)

That was very cool. I liked the propane torch mounted vertically.


----------



## RoboSteveo (Sep 12, 2012)

Great video & beautiful bars


----------



## Irons2 (Sep 12, 2012)

A Reducing flame scavenges any Oxygen. Good Idea.


----------



## etack (Sep 12, 2012)

hey sam can you cast 1 Kilo bars without using an electric furnace? Will a torch work or is it to much to heat? I saw goldchild 30 toz melt and he used a furnace too. 

Thanks 

Eric


----------



## samuel-a (Sep 12, 2012)

Given enough BTU, i suppose it is somehow doable to melt this amount w/o Oxygen added to the flame (or just very little).
For me, a torch would be the last choice for melting pure silver, all the more when it comes to casting it.

Silver is very glutton for Oxygen, if it allowed to cool slightly in the crucible, it will spit it back out.
But rapid cooling, such in the case of casting will entrap oxygen within the bar... you may sometimes see a bubble or two on the frozen surface, this is a telltale sign for having even more O2 in the bar. It can also be confirmed with SG test using an analytical scale or an ultrasonic thickness gauge.


----------

